# Monday Madness



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2022)

It didn't change from last week to this week. It covered a 2 week period. 

* Is that normal?*


----------



## geerlijd (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes, the booking window shown in the top right of your image is from 4/11 - 4/24. This is also common around the end of the year when WM often places most or all resorts in Monday Madness for several weeks (likely to sell off excess developer credits).


----------

